# Carrots?



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

how do you play the carrot game when i go to the carrots drop down button i cant figure out how to click carrot game any help???


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Your Carrot Game is already selected(on). (I think that is default but correct me if I'm wrong, wouldn't be the first time LOL) When you see the basket on the top right of your screen, you will see some carrots show up around it as well. Drag those carrots into the basket FAST lol Sometimes when you go into different areas of the horse forum you will see an option to STEAL carrots (on the top center of your screen).... stealing is *bad* LOL :shock::lol: There is another option in the center screen that will say to catch the carrot, those you just select the button 

Let me know if I confused you I confused myself :shock:


----------

